# Sharp Projector Calibration



## jgeorg (Oct 5, 2008)

This forum has greatly assisted me in creating a modest home theatre. I've got into my my Sharp pg-a10x service menu and reset it without knowing. It now show a test pattern vaguely in the background consisting of a blue, green, red square, 3 window pane like squares, a letter L and R and a white cross in the middle. Any help with restoring instructions are appreciated. I am truely "green" at calibration. I can hear my mom saying, why can't you leave well enough alone but my wife is mouthing it.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

You've learned an important lesson. One should never venture into the service menu unless you know what you are doing. You can damage things there and they rarely provide the 'Holy Grail' that people seek.

I am not familiar with your model but it sounds like you have some sort of alignment pattern up. The best advice I can provide is to call Sharp. Their information is down in the Manufacturers and Vendors Reference Information forum. :T


----------



## jgeorg (Oct 5, 2008)

I have an exact replacement machine that I bought should I need parts. I wondering if I should reference the values of the spare to correct the one that I have the problem with. Lesson learned.


----------



## jgeorg (Oct 5, 2008)

jgeorg said:


> I have an exact replacement machine that I bought should I need parts. I wondering if I should reference the values of the spare to correct the one that I have the problem with. Lesson learned.


So being a past pc builder I swooped out the pwb of the 2 LCD projectors and was able to get a proper picture. I now understand that I must of reset the EPROM. But at least I'm back in business. The moral of the story. ---- don't mess with the service menu if you don't know what you're doing. Anyone know of a good place to learn about calibrating?


Wiser and older


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

jgeorg said:


> Anyone know of a good place to learn about calibrating?


Here at the Shack. :T

HDTV | Video Displays | Processors


----------

